# Грыжи или суставы? Помогите поставить диагноз



## Prosha84 (22 Янв 2021)

Здравствуйте. 
Мужчина рост 184 вес 74. 40 лет. 
В марте после зарядки заболела поясница в обл.таза. Прошло само через неделю. 
Затем после неправильной физнагрузки (поднятие тяжестей) болело снова. 
Шея: дискомфорт в мышцах шейного отдела, тяжесть в затылке. С весны было несколько приступов (как объяснил невролог, это панические атаки).Сделал мрт ПОП и ШОП. Рентгенолог увидел грыжи, протрузии, нарушение статики. 
Но врач мануальный терапевт с диагнозом не согласен, он описывает мрт как воспаление фасеточных суставов, но не грыжи. 
Лечение, я так понимаю, разное при этих двух диагнозах. Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться что со спиной. 
Ссылка на МРТ








						мрт Дима.zip
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk


----------



## La murr (22 Янв 2021)

@Prosha84, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2021)

Боль от грыжи - это боль в руке и ноге.
Есть?


----------



## Prosha84 (23 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Боль от грыжи - это боль в руке и ноге.
> Есть?


Нет, нет такого. Руки/ноги отлично себя чувствуют.
Шея не болит вообще.
Болевая точка в пояснично-крестцовом отделе (в тазу) левее от позвонка.

Боль при выгибании назад, при сидении долго в неудобной позе на диване.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Боль от грыжи - это боль в руке и ноге.
> Есть?


И ещё: неделю назад доктор сделал укол дипроспаном. Боль до конца не ушла (но меньше, конечно). Целесообразны ли эти инъекции и стоит ли повторить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2021)

@Prosha84, значит не от грыжи.
От суставов или мышц позвоночника.



Prosha84 написал(а):


> И ещё: неделю назад доктор сделал укол дипроспаном. Боль до конца не ушла (но меньше, конечно). Целесообразны ли эти инъекции и стоит ли повторить?


Еще 2 раза через неделю.
Но лечение боли в спине это не только устранение воспаления, но другое.
Тему про другое нашли?


----------



## Prosha84 (23 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тему про другое нашли?


Нет, не нашли)
Спорт, ЛФК, плавание?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Можно, условно, выделить три основных направления лечения:
*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока
2. Увеличение подвижности выше и ниже места поражения
3. Уменьшение подвижности в месте поражения*

Каждому из направлений, присущи свои методы и методики лечения:
*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1 Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия в т.ч. и локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.2 Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.3 Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока (физиотерапия, массаж, рефлексотерапия)

*2. Увеличение подвижности выше и ниже места поражения*
2.1 Мануальная терапия и постизометрическая релаксация;
2.2 Физические упражнения на восстановление подвижности
2.3 Вытяжение позвоночника, в т.ч. и использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;

*3. Уменьшение подвижности в месте поражения*
3.1 Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
3.2 Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
3.3 Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
3.4 Физические упражнения на становление стереотипа движений с неиспользованием места поражения.


----------



## Prosha84 (24 Янв 2021)

Спасибо большое. 
Дай Бог Вам здоровья.


----------

